# CUPS only prints one job



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 13, 2012)

My printer is a Samsung ML-2510 and I have the appropriate SPLIX driver. It prints just fine, even multiple pages, but will not print a second job without power cycling the printer.

I have a fresh installation of FreeBSD 9.0 installed from packages, and to my surprise it has the same CUPS problem as PC-BSD 8.0 had. Apparently this "bug" has been around as long back as 2005 in some Linux distros and for different printers. However it seems to be particularly prevalent for Samsung.

Does anybody know of any fix, or workaround, for this problem? I came across a bug report which suggests that some "USB fix" has been applied to CUPS 1.5 recently, but I don't know if this applies to me, or how to apply it to this system.

Here is what I have installed:

```
TOP# pkg_info |grep cups
cups-1.5.0          Common UNIX Printing System: Metaport to install complete s
cups-base-1.5.0     Common UNIX Printing System: Server
cups-client-1.5.0   Common UNIX Printing System: Library cups
cups-image-1.5.0    Common UNIX Printing System: Library cupsimage
cups-pstoraster-8.15.4_6 Postscript interpreter for CUPS printing to non-PS printers
```


----------



## tingo (Aug 17, 2012)

If your printer is connected via usb, you could always try to ask on the freebsd-usb mailing list about how to debug this problem.


----------

